# Stolen tack in essex 6 saddles + numerous other items stolen



## nahajola112 (23 March 2014)

Hi 
CAN EVERYONE PLEASE READ AND SHARE:
MY YARD WAS BROKEN INTO ON 09/03/2014 IN ESSEX ALL MY SADDLES AND BRIDLES WERE STOLEN PLUS VARIOUS BOOTS & HEADCOLLARS
PLEASE CAN EVERYONE KEEP A LOOK OUT IF YOU SEE ANYTHING LISTED BELOW PLEASE CALL ESSEX POLICE QUOTING REFERENCE TO BREAK IN AT HILLSIDE FARM -THANKS OR CONTACT ME IN STRICTEST CONFIDENCE

1 X BLACK 18" CLIFF BARNSBY JUMPING/GP SADDLE HAS THE WHITE BARNSBY LOGO BADGE NEWISH DESIGN HAS WORN GIRTH STRAPS ONE OF THE STRAPS HOLES HAVE SPLIT TOGETHER BLACK STIRRUP TREADS ON STIRRUPS-MAY HAVE DARK BROWN AND BLACK HAIRS ON THE UNDERNEATH

1 X BLACK 17" IDEAL GP SADDLE COMPLETE WITH STIRRUPS WITH BLACK TREADS THE SADDLE MAY HAVE SCRATCHES DUE TO MARE ROLLING IN IT-MAY HAVE CREAM AND REDDISH BROWN HAIRS ON THE UNDERNEATH

1 X BLACK 18" LOVETT AND RICKETTS EVENTING SADDLE HAS A LEATHER TAG (LIKE A KEY RING) AND PURPLE TREADS ON THE STIRRUPS-MAY HAVE PALOMINO/CREAM HAIRS ON THE UNDERNEATH

1 X BROWN/TAN JEFFREY FIELDHOUSE GFS 17" PRO EVENT EXTRA SADDLE HAS MARKS NEAR THE GFS LOGO GIRTH STRAPS WORN AND STIRRUP LEATHER MARKS-MAY HAVE PALOMINO HAIRS ON THE UNDERNEATH

1 X DARK BROWN/BLACK 17" KILN SADDLERY ENGLISH DRESSAGE SADDLE THIS AN OLDER TYPE OF DRESSAGE SADDLE WORN GIRTH STRAPS HAD TAN STIRRUP LEVELS THAT DID'NT MATCH SADDLE WITH STIRRUPS WITH BLACK TREADS

1 X BROWN WESTERN BIG HORN SADDLE WITH FLEECE UNDERNEATH HAS A NEW BROWN LATIGO GIRTH STRAP, AND A FLEECE GIRTH HAS ONE WOODEN WESTERN STIRRUP ONE ENGLISH STIRRUP ALOT OF DAMAGE TO THE HORN AT THE FRONT OF THE SADDLE

1 X BLACK ENGLISH LEATHER COB/FULL SIZE BRIDLE BRASS BUCKLES CRANK NOSEBAND NOT A FLASH NOSEBAND COMPLETE WITH 6"COPPER LOZENGE BALL LOOSE RING BIT AND BLACK RUBBER REINS

1 X BLACK PONY BRIDLE WITH WHITE PIPED BROWBAND LINED WITH WHITE AND PINK PEARLS UNIQUE DESIGN ONE OFF WITH BAUCHER HAPPY MOUTH BIT NO NOSEBAND AND TAN DRIVING REINS WITH SILVER BUCKLES ATTACHED TO BIT

1 X DARK BROWN BRIDLE WITH MATCHING NOSEBAND AND BROWBAND PINK AND CLEAR CRYSTALS-SOME CRYSTALS MISSING

1 X RED TAN INHAND BRIDLE SILVER BUCKLES AND SILVER CLENCHER BROWBAND

1 X BLACK COBSIZE GRACKLE BRIDLE GOLD CLIP ON CHEEK PIECES THAT ATTACHED TO BIT WITH D RING BIT WITH COPPER AND STEEL ROLLERS BLACK RUBBER REINS ATTACHED

1 X TAN/BROWN WITH BRASS COLOURED NEULE SCHEULE LOOSE RING SNAFFLE WITH LOZENGE. NOSEBAND HAS FLASH ATTACHMENT CUT OFF COMPLETE WITH BROWN RUBBER REINS

1 X HERITAGE DARK BROWN COB SIZE LEATHER HEADCOLLAR LONG WHITE LEAD ROPE ATTACHED

1 X SCHOCKEMOHLE SPORTS GREY FULL SIZE HEADCOLLAR WOULD HAVE BLACK HAIRS ON THE INSIDE WITH LONG WORN WHITE LEAD ROPE ATTACHED

1 X SCHOCKEMOHLE SPORTS TAN HEADCOLLAR PONY SIZE WOULD HAVE CREAM HAIRS ON THE INSIDE

1 X CHIFNEY ATTACHED TO A TAN HEADPIECE

1 X BLACK BE NICE WITH THE BRASS INSERTS AROUND POLL AREA THIS WAS WELL USED DISCOLOURATION TO THE BRASS INSERTS

1 X GREY AND WHITE NATURAL HORSEMANSHIP HALTER

1 X HAUPTNER CLIPPERS WITH SILVER HEAD AND LILAC BODY THIS WERE IN A CARRY CASE WITH BLADES REMOVED WITH 1 SET OF BLADES

1 X BROWN AND TAN HARRY HALL RIDING HAT SIZE 7 WITH CARRY BAG HAT HAS MAKEUP ALONG THE INSIDE

1 X BLACK CHARLES OWEN SHOW HAT WITH THE YELLOW CARTOON LINING SIZE 7 1/2

1 X ORANGE FLOURESENT AND REFLECTIVE PADDED JACKET WITH BLACK ELASTICATED BOTTOM AND CUFFS XXL SIZE NEW CONDITION

VARIOUS LEAD ROPES,BIG BOX OF BOOTS AND LEATHER PARTS,INCLUDING BRIDLE SPARE PARTS, PURPLE STABLE STABLE BANDAGES,BRAND NEW PURPLE PATENT BRUSHING BOOTS, BLACK WINTEC BRIDLE, BLACK NEW BRUSHING BOOTS

ALL THE ABOVE ITEMS ARE IN EXCELLENT/NEW CONDITION

I have also made this video with pictures of my stolen items that is viewable on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngx5Tz5CcYU

This is just a few items,some of these items have a sentimental value they were christmas and Birthday presents and are not replaceable.


----------



## fatpiggy (25 March 2014)

Monitor Ebay, Preloved, Gumtree regularly for a start, especially people selling locally. There is a good chance your stuff hasn't actually gone very far.  I wish you luck - I know what it is like


----------



## longdog (25 March 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Miserable scumbags!
Yes, do keep a close eye on selling websites & make sure you can describe your equipment very clearly too, just in case the police do turn it up.


----------

